# M3 moves WITHOUT card key?!



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

Anybody else seen this? See 
https://youtu.be/mAdGR5zTjQ4 video documenting

a) No phone nearby. (The phone in video was in airplane mode, but I also tried it with phone far away) 
1) Touch card key to B pillar to open door
2) Put card key somewhere outside/away from car
3) Get in car
4) Push brake petal (I incorrectly say "gas" pedal in video)
5) Change gear and drive!!

Is there some new feature that allows you to drive it without needing to touch the keycard to center console or something? I'm on 2018.21 build.

I'm going to file a bug right away.


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

I think that's documented behavior - if you hit the brake within 10 or 20 seconds of putting the card on the B pillar, Tesla assumes you're still you and let's you drive. That allows you to carry your card in your wallet, slap the wallet on the B pillar then put it in your pocket, get in the car, and drive away.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

MrMatt said:


> Anybody else seen this? See
> https://youtu.be/mAdGR5zTjQ4 video documenting
> 
> a) No phone nearby. (The phone in video was in airplane mode, but I also tried it with phone far away)
> ...


Nothing new, from the beginning you have always had 30 seconds to drive off. No need to ever put the key card by the cup holder.


----------



## MrMatt (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks guys. I re-read the manual and now see this:

If you wait longer than two minutes, you must re-authenticate by placing the key card near the card reader located behind the cup holders on the center console. When your key card is detected, your two minute authentication period restarts.

Thanks for the replies. I'll stop freaking-out now. 

Matt


----------

